# cookie monster?



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

so i was eating what i think is a sugar cookie with white chocolate chips while i was cuddling with Crowley.

i dropped my cookie by her and she was on it in seconds. she was breaking off pieces and eating them while anointing it  

i moved it away so she only got a few small pieces - i made sure she didn't get any of the chocolate since i know it's poisonous to them, but the rest of the cookie should be fine for her to eat right?i mean she didn't get more than a few crumbs and seem to enjoy it  - this is the picky eater that won't eat anything but kibble, so im surprised she took it  

i know they can't have much sugar or alot of sugar . but it was super cute watching her eat a cookie  and she seems fine, soooooo yeah ........ cookie yes or no?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I would say no. It's an unhealthy food, even for humans. If you want to give your hedgie a sweet snack, personally I would do fruit. Just because we like "bad" food doesn't mean we should eat it 

If you want to give her a treat once in a while though that's so understandable. I know you said she only eats kibble-- what have you tried thus far? And how was it served? (i.e. fresh cut up fruit, puree'd, etc.)


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Also, just for clarification, white chocolate is not the same thing as chocolate. What causes problem is cocoa. It's what gives chocolate it's brown coloring. White chocolate is basically sugar and milk hardened. So while not good for them, it won't harm them the same way regular or dark chocolate will. 

Now, I'm curious and you have me thinking. Would it be possible to do some baby oatmeal or rice oatmeal with honey to make it a little sweet and bake it and be able to give it to a hedgehog. Maybe with something like apples or pears in it too. I don't know anything about honey with hedgehogs but Nara's meatball recipes comes to mind with how she mixes it. Maybe you can try some homemade stuff that isn't full of flour and bad stuff and see if she likes it. 

Wait for approval on the honey thing though. I don't know if it's bad for hedgies or not.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I know on Pinterest I've seen like 3 recipe pancakes that are like honey, mushed bananas, and something else but I forgot offhand. And I know people sometimes substitute things when baking with Apple sauce to make it "healthier" (ie substituting an egg with applesauce.) So I also wonder if there's a hedgie safe, low sugar sweet treat that could be baked. I'd be all over that because I love baking haha


----------



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

Now we're all going to be looking for those "weight watcher" healthy mom recipes on pinterest!

meant for parents of human kids, used by parents of quill babies


----------



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

alright.... i just had to look, and here's what i found!

Banana Oatmeal Muffin **it has honey, so we need to wait to hear if this is safe. No flour or sugar in it though! AND it has oatmeal and flax seed so I imagine it would be good for their skin too!

Peanut Butter Banana Oatmeal Squares everything looks healthy to me! there is brown sugar though

Peanut Butter Cookies This one is interesting because it doesn't call for any sugar or anything. It has almonds but they need to be finely grated, so I think this would take away from the choking hazard that we associate with almonds/nuts

there's so many if you look in the oatmeal category!

(disclaimer: i've never tried any of these!)


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hmm, I haven't heard of peanut butter as a treat for hedgehogs either. They are not supposed to have nuts for the choking hazard and since allergies are common in pets as well as people I may not trust it. (Not that it stops me from giving my dogs a little bit of peanut butter either)

I like the banana idea too. Banana baby food wasn't a great hit here but I would like to give them some more fruit in there diet too.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Try my recipe for Nara's meatballs. It's on here somewhere. It's baby food meat, fruit, veggie and baby cereal. It's adapted from an old toddler meatball recipe I used to make for my son MANY years ago.


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

ashleyyy said:


> I would say no. It's an unhealthy food, even for humans. If you want to give your hedgie a sweet snack, personally I would do fruit. Just because we like "bad" food doesn't mean we should eat it
> 
> If you want to give her a treat once in a while though that's so understandable. I know you said she only eats kibble-- what have you tried thus far? And how was it served? (i.e. fresh cut up fruit, puree'd, etc.)


i have given her apples, peaches,grapes, several veggies (raw,cooked,mushed,baby food-ed)- both whole and mushed.

the only thing i can get her to eat other than kibble is baby food sweet potatoes.

i know the cookie was bad for her,i was mostly worried about her getting sick  I didn't think she would go for it so i wasn't worried about eating it by her but than i accidentally dropped it when i went to move her blanket and she went right for it before i could pick it up and started to eat it before i could grab it or her.

the prickly pear won't eat anything good for her willingly but if i don't know if she can have it or not she's trying to eat it before i even know that's what she's doing.

she seems fine though- everything is normal, and now i have some more ideas to tempt her with 

thanks everyone for the reply and good ideas


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

I just have a quick question. I've heard quite a few times that only bakers chocolate is toxic and can cause death in dogs. And that normal milk chocolate usually only causes stomach upset? Of course this could be very different for hedgehogs... I was just curious!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It all depends on the amount of cocoa. Milk chocolate has very little, so while it's not good, it usually won't cause problems in MOST dogs (that doesn't mean it's safe, though, especially for small dogs). The darker the chocolate, the higher the cocoa content, which is why baker's chocolate is so dangerous for dogs (or any animal). But the smaller the dog, the smaller the dangerous amount of cocoa is.

PetMD has a nifty toxicity meter - http://www.petmd.com/dog/chocolate-toxicity I found it when my ****er spaniel got a hold of a granola bar with dark chocolate chunks & covering. She was big enough & the chocolate was small enough that it caused no problems. But for a hedgehog, even milk chocolate could cause major problems, depending on how much is eaten. I put the weight to 1lb and even 1oz of milk chocolate gave a "severe" result.


----------

